
BMW delivers its 100,000th electrified vehicle this year - rbanffy
https://electrek.co/2017/12/18/bmw-hq-giant-batteries-100000th-ev/
======
odabaxok
[https://electrek.co/2017/12/18/bmw-hq-giant-
batteries-100000...](https://electrek.co/2017/12/18/bmw-hq-giant-
batteries-100000th-ev/)

Probably the original source, it has more information, quotes from BMW
chairman Harald Krüger (he uses the term "electrified cars", i.e. HEVs and
PHEVs too). In the article, it is mentioned that 28040 units of i3-s were
sold, which is the only full-electric car in BMW's line-up.

~~~
cryptoz
Excellent, thank you for this research! So the correct headline would be more
like,

> BWM sells 28,040 electric cars, plus ~72,000 hybrids in sales year.

------
evo_9
I recently bought a 2017 BMW i3 REx edition and love it. Considering you can
buy a used i3 in Denver for 20k or less it's by far the best deal in EV's
right now.

The only downside to the pre-2017 models is the range on pure battery is
something like 60m; the 2017 edition roughly doubled that to 111m on a charge.

So far I have not need the range extender and have run it on electric only the
past 2.5 months.

Also, it's exceedingly quick off the line - the fast BMW ever made 0-30 which
is mostly when I need that capability. Also fun to see the look of shock on
Raptor drivers faces when I zip by them in the blink of an eye.

~~~
BoorishBears
Seeing as you can get used 2nd Gen Volts for 20k I'm not so sure about that,
and used 1st Gens for around 10k.

I cross shopped the i3 to the Volt when I was looking and the i3 feels like a
car you can only justify by looking at the badge, it's _seriously_ overpriced
for what it is. Getting it used helps to some extent, but only by so much.

Leasing EVs is also not a bad deal, there's people who've gotten brand new
Volts for ~150 a month with a minimal downpayments.

~~~
cobookman
You can buy a new volt for 20-21k after rebates.

Volt also gets 50-60 miles electric range. And can do full speed on ice unlike
the i3 Rex

~~~
madengr
Which rebates?

Wife and I tried a Volt, but the rear leg room was horrid. I'm 6'5" and need
to put the seat all the way back. Though for $21k by kids can suffer behind
me.

Holding out for the Hyundai Ioniq plug-in hybrid. Looked at Prius Primes, but
the Toyota dealers here in flyover country are all assholes (to deal with),
and they won't stock any.

I have a Leaf, but my wife calls it a golf cart and refuses to drive it due to
range anxiety. Thus she wants a plug in hybrid.

~~~
cobookman
It's been a while but it's federal and state rebates. Then dealer sticker +
dealer list rebate. farmers guild rebate (500$ and it costs 50$ to register).
Then we got 0 down 0% financing.

This was in Santa Clara, CA. At freemont Chevy. I believe they sell the most
volts of any dealer in the world.

~~~
kqr2
Is the Farmer's Guild Rebate still available?

------
mtgx
I wish they wouldn't call hybrids and "electrified" (whatever that means)
vehicles "electric vehicles," which at least in my mind, refers to fully
battery-powered cars. I think it's quite established that this is what the
term means.

The other cars can have their own names. They don't have to call hybrids
electric cars, nor do they (like Toyota) need to call their hydrogen-powered
cars electric cars, either.

They're only doing this to be misleading, create confusion, and make it look
like they're more ahead in the EV revolution than they really are.

However, if they continue to be misleading like this, then we and the media
need to start using more specific names for battery-powered electric cars
(BEVs, I guess), to make it hard for these car makers to abuse the term by
using it to refer to something else. But even BEVs probably wouldn't work,
because they'll then say "well, our gas-powered car has a battery in it, and
it has electricity, so I guess we'll call it a BEV, too. Look here, we now
sell 300,000 BEVs a year! Take that Tesla!".

~~~
BoorishBears
If your car can make your daily commute without ever turning on it's gas
engine, so you end up going thousands of miles without using gas, is there
really an issue?

I _have_ seen some cars abuse the term PHEV. To me a car that gets a best case
of 13 mi of EV-only range isn't really helping things ( _cough_ Volvo _cough_
). But in general PHEVs are pretty much EVs with range extenders at this
point. You could take out their engines and sell them as EVs if charging
infrastructure was where it should be. We're seeing numbers that earlier BEVs
came with in PHEVs

~~~
jlv2
Actually, yes. That PHEV (i3+REX, Volt, PIP, etc) has far more mechanical
complexity and parts that can break. A pure BEV ends up being cheaper to
maintain (because there's less to maintain).

(Disclaimer: I've put over 40K miles combined on my 2013 LEAF and 2017 Model
S).

~~~
BoorishBears
That's not the whole equation.

A Volt is a Chevy Cruze with a Voltec powertrain. If a Volt gets in an
accident, for the most part any old auto body shop can fix it as easily as any
GM car.

Teslas have been totaled over routine fender benders because of complicated
body work.

A Leaf is a BEV based on Nissan's B platform and is closer to the Volt in
repairability.

There are Volts and i3s doing hundreds of thousands of miles without issue.
The ICEs aren't hardly being pushed in PHEVs since they only need to turn on
in nearly optimal performance conditions, and the technology there has been
done to death, so they tend to be bulletproof.

EVs in general have lower maintenance costs because things like regen saves on
brakes, and PHEVs inherit those lowered costs as well.

Overall maintainance costs end up being a complicated multi-faceted subject
that's a little more nuanced than "more parts = more expensive".

------
cryptoz
Number includes cars that are partially gas burning.

> That includes fully electric cars, as well as electrified vehicles like its
> plug-in electric Active Tourer 2-Series, Reuters reports.

is the euphemism for that. It's good news that the cars are selling well but
it's basically so misleading as to be a flat out lie that those cars are
electric.

Edit: Also, the Reuters 'source' for that is actually an article about US
congress tax overhaul and has no number to back up the article.

~~~
dogma1138
The iPerformance 3 series can do 25 miles on battery which while isn't a lot
is well below the average daily commute distance in the UK.

Don't get me wrong it would be great if it had a proper battery but and it's a
big but it's still a £34,000 car which is 1/2 of the starting price for a new
Tesla model S in the UK and in all honesty after having the pleasure of
driving both on more than one occasion the BMW is a much nicer car to drive,
the car feels premium, the interior design is far superior and if I'll ever
decide to actually buy a car to own rather than rent or use zip car on the
weekends I would go for the iPerformance vs a Tesla in it's current state in a
heartbeat.

I had a few short drives in an i3 and it's also a pretty good car, but I don't
have enough time behind the wheel to form a good opinion and to me it's just
too damn ugly. I really wish they would've dresses the i3 like a series 3 or 2
car.

~~~
funnelsgun
I like to drive to Goodwood Motor Circuit once a month or so, which is about
80 miles each way and 160 miles round trip.

The drive takes me on some of the best roads in West Sussex, with some truly
amazing cars (think Lamborghinis from the 70s and 80s, Porsche Carrera GTs and
old 911s) and as such you can imagine we're too busy having fun to worry about
economy.

I can do the trip there and back in 3/4 of a tank (11l/100km, or 25MPG).
However, I genuinely worry that if I bought a Model S I would not be able to
make the same trip on a single charge. There is a video on YouTube of someone
driving their 85D on the Nurburgring and in 10 minutes the car has gone from
90% to 60% charge. Given that these roads allow for a lot of throttle use I
expect I'd run out after 100 miles at best.

Sure, you could argue that we should drive slower, more economically, with
less throttle. However, if electric cars are going to be fun and appealing to
enthusiasts I think electric cars need to start matching ICE cars when it
comes to range under high load, and I think the leading cause of such poor
range when driving the car in a more demanding style is the extra weight
electric cars have to carry over their ICE counterparts (a P100D is almost 40%
heavier than its ICE equivalent, such as a BMW F80 M3).

~~~
npunt
Model S is equivalent to a 7 series, not a 3 series. P100D is 4960lbs, 750
xDrive is 4623. That’s not 40% heavier.

~~~
dogma1138
The Model S is heavy because of the battery.

Finish, comfort handling and in many other ways it’s much lower than the high
end series 3/5 yet alone 7.

BMW just like Benz has a big overlap between its series.

The model S is an amazing car but it’s handling is subpar mostly due to its
weight and it’s furnishing is a joke compared to even entry level luxury
sedans.

~~~
npunt
Agree furnishing isn’t up to the others, was comparing similar sizes.
Comparing to 3 series is the silly part. 5 series is more accurate comparo,
tho its not exactly apples to apples due to interior size differences w
electric. Doesn’t really matter why a car is heavier.

~~~
dogma1138
Series the 530e is what £45k? The weight of the car doesn’t matter here if
anything the Tesla performs rather poorly because it’s breaks and suspension
aren’t that great for its weight class.

~~~
greglindahl
Personally, I prefer that high-powered cars don't have great brakes; people
who use the brakes that much are bad drivers.

I saw a talk from the data guy at Progressive car insurance, he said that the
only signal from their "black box" monitoring of drivers (opt-in) which
predicted accidents was extreme braking. Not strong acceleration, not anything
else.

~~~
ahartmetz
...and that shows why high quality brakes don't usually change driving
behavior. Go ahead and test the quality of the brakes in your car. _Nobody_
brakes remotely like that outside of a racetrack. It feels (at least to me)
like something is happening that shouldn't be happening, so you don't get the
crazy idea to rely on it in your driving. The braking power of modern cars is
in the range of 600 hp when braking from 100 km/h to zero.

That said, my driving instructor said "if you use your brakes on the autobahn
in normal driving, you are doing it wrong". That is because you can see far
and air resistance slows you down quickly enough.

------
nitinalabur
Clickbait title!! I thought BMW sold 100,000 Tesla like electric vehicles, and
clearly it didn’t.

~~~
greglindahl
Yes, I also imagined they were talking about 100% electric cars, and not plug-
in hybrids or hybrids.

[edit: The title was just changed from "electric cars" to "electrified
vehicle", which is an even odder way to put it, but at least most people know
they don't know what that means without looking at the article.]

